# Mischverkabelung Datenbus / digitale Steuersignale (24V-Ein/Aus)



## MSommer (6 September 2018)

Hallo Miteinander, 
Ich habe einmal eine Frage von 1wire- oder Feldbus-Verkabelungen als Mischverkabelung, wenn in den freien Adern noch digitale 24V-Signale z.B. Schalter, Fensterkontakte (Eingänge) oder Relaisansteuerungen (Ausgänge) mitgeführt werden und von einem Automationssystem verarbeitet werden. Ich meine nicht die hochwertigen Bussysteme wie Ethernet, Profibus, etc.


  Ich gehöre ja zu dem Personenkreis, der getrennte Leitungen für Bus und Steuerung plädiert und fordert, werde aber regelmäßig gefragt, warum und welche Probleme hat ein diesbezüglich genutzte JY(ST)Y bzw. CAT-Leitung. Ich argumentiere halt immer: 
- mögliche Störübertragung
- mögliches Nebensprechen benachbarter Signaladern auf den Bus,
- nicht zulässig, weil Datenleitungen nur zur Datenübertragung zugelassen sind.


  Deshalb meine Frage: Stimmt meine Argumentation oder ist es letztendlich zulässig eine solche Mischverkabelung von Bus-/Steuerung aufzubauen. Für mich sind halt Busverkabelungen und Steuerleitungen für Signale "getrennte Funktionalitäten". Vielleicht habt Ihr einen Link dazu verfügbar.


  Ich Bedanke mich schon einmal im Voraus.
  Michael


----------



## Blockmove (6 September 2018)

Naja pauschal lässt sich das nicht beantworten.
Bei niedrigen Übertragungsraten und passenden Signalen kann das alles funktionieren.
Nur bist du damit eindeutig in der Bastel- und Probierecke.
Gerade OneWire ist da so ein Spezialfall.
Wenn es funktioniert ok ... Wenn nicht, dann viel Vergnügen bei der Fehlersuche. Dallas hat OneWire als System für geräteinterne Sensoren gedacht und nicht für Homeautomation.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## acid (6 September 2018)

Wenn es paarweise geschirmte Leitungen sind, ist das Risiko zwar geringer, dass die Datenübertragung gestört wird, aber eine Garantie würde ich nicht geben. 

Bis auf den letzten Punkt kannst du durchaus so argumentieren. Alternativ soll dir der Kunde schriftlich bestätigen, dass er über mögliche Probleme aufgeklärt wurde und er die volle Verantwortung übernimmt, wenn es zu Problemen kommt. Dann ist in der Regel Ruhe bei solchen Diskussionen.


----------

